# Exclusive Show-Only Pricing for 034Motorsport Hardware & Software at Waterfest!



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

*Update:* This is the last call for 034Motorsport Performance Software Pre-Orders!
Click here to save up to $500 on a 034Motorsport ECU/TCU tune combo.
*Pre-Orders will close on Thursday, July 13th!*​
East Coast, here we come! 034Motorsport is excited to return to Englishtown, NJ as an Associate Sponsor of Waterfest 23.

Stop by our booth July 15th - 16th to see the latest in 034Motorsport Go Fast Parts, and get access to exclusive show-only discounts on 034Motorsport Performance Hardware & Software.

You'll also get to meet Troy, Jeremy, Stefan, and Laszlo from the 034Motorsport Team, and they'll be available all day for autographs and selfies. 

Coming to See 034Motorsport at Waterfest? - RSVP on Facebook!​
*Discounted Hardware* - We will be offering 10% off all 034Motorsport-branded products and merchandise at the event. We'll be accepting cash and major credit cards on-site.

*Discounted Software* - Save up to $300 on 034Motorsport Performance ECU Software, and up to $200 on 034Motorsport Performance DSG Software at Waterfest! Click here to pre-order 034Motorsport ECU Software and/or DSG Software.

*Free Raffle* - Everyone who attends can enter their name (once, only once) (no, really, you can't enter your dog or cat, we'll notice) in our free raffle, featuring items from 034Motorsport.


Pre-Order DSG Software
*Save up to $200!*


Pre-Order ECU Software
*Save up to $300!*
​
For more information about the show, visit the Waterfest website. We look forward to seeing you there!


----------

